# Moose' snack and Hiccup's hat



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm having so much fun with my two hedgies. I love their different personalities and playing with them is so much fun.

I've noticed Hiccup is a very picky eater and isn't fond of trying new things, he even turned down scrambled eggs and chicken!

Oh well. That meant more chicken chunks for Moose.
My dad only cooks chicken without any seasoning a couple of times a year (steamed, no salt, nothing but water)
When he does I make sure i steal a small cube for Moose to chow down on

He LOVES chicken day :lol: 

















Hiccup has been making a new fashion statement during play time lately








No matter what it is as long at he can stick it on his head, he is happy. This particular day it was my sock.

Also Hiccup has an odd night time ritual.
I noticed one night that his castle was moving on its own out of the corner. I assumed he was inside pushing it around, but no. 








Hiccup likes to spoon his castle. The light scared him a little, so he curled his feet in, when i first saw him like this he has his front and back legs wrapped around the curve of the castle. :lol: guess he just wanted to be the big spoon


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! Moose is really into that chicken piece! Pliny is a picky eater as well - at least until he actually gives in and tries the new food, then he usually loves it.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

lol! those pics are great!
Ralph will not eat anything other than kibble, no chicken, scrambled eggs, mealies, etc nothing! So it's great to see your lil fella chowing down and enjoying his treat!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Snowball is a huge picky eater  She'll only eat sweet potato, fruit and veggie baby food, and ONCE in a while she'll eat strawberry or banana. She doesn't like the plain chicken, hamburger or turkey!! My dog would eat the rest if snowball won't take it.  :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: They are both absolutely adorable! Moose is going to town! Hiccup has quite a lot of personality - I love his choice in headwear! 
You better tell Hiccup to be careful & not put your brothers socks on his head! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so adorable and precious that he spoons his house


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

This whole post is adorable, and also ridiculous. Your hedgies are so cute, and I wish I could cuddle them.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Spoiled! Too many of our hedgies are spoiled...


----------

